#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Posso usar o Huawei ONU com o Cisco ONT?

## jorna

Olá a todos!


Recentemente eu comprei um Huawei ONT HG8310M, eu quero saber se eu posso usar com o Cisco OLT? Funciona?


Desde já, obrigado!

----------

